# Nash (Buddy) at the Rainbow Bridge



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Some very, very, sad news!!! 

I am posting this for Janis, Nash's Mom, as she is still getting to know the forum.
Our hearts go out to her and Carl! REST IN PEACE, sweet Nash (Buddy)!!!

She will talk to us later.



Dear Friends: 

Carl and I lost our beloved Nash (Buddy) last night (Oct. 23rd). Tomorrow we will bury him on our property where we will remember all the fun we had with him, playing ball, exploring, swimming, digging, and just lounging. Nash was 10 years, 7 months old and he was diagnosed with nasal cancer just a little over three weeks ago. He was happy right up to the end, even greeted us the night he passed with a wagging tail and continued to eat like a chow hound every day even though he had lost his sense of smell about two weeks earlier. He had a bleed out, broken artery in his nasal passage late in the evening and the bleeding could not be stopped.

I know that you all know only too well the sadness we experience when we loose one of our greatly loved four legged friends. Carl and I are just about as sad as we can be right now but God heals all wounds and we rejoice in the wonderful gift He gives us through these devoted creatures. We had no idea this would happen so quickly, had hoped and prayed for a remission yet God is merciful. He went very quickly. Thanks to all of you who knew and loved Nash and us. He was a fine dog and he will be forever missed. Love, Janis and Carl



Last three pictures: Nash on the slide (with his summer cut), Nash sitting next to me on a road trip we took; staring at the bowl on left with Carl and Bella at Thanksgiving (they did get a meal, here they are saying grace). Bella will miss Nash as well.

Here is Nash's original thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...121373-nash-has-nasal-cancer-we-fighting.html


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Karen.... till the next time Nash.... Carl & Janice:heartbeat ....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry about Nash. Cancer is a terrible thing, and it has affected far too many of us! I'm sure my Fozzie was there to greet Nash at the Bridge.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, Karen.
I am so sorry to hear about Nash!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dear Janis and Carl, my heart is just breaking reading this news. I am truly sorry for the loss of your Nash. Sorry that the time was so short and you and Nash did not even have chance to fight this evil. Nash was such a beautiful dog. I know he was loved and will be missed forever. Will keep you and sweet Bella in my prayers. Hugs.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet boy, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of dear Nash. Everyone will be in our prayers. 
Rest in Peace dear boy. Our beloved Rhett and the many other Golden friends will take care of you now at the Bridge. Run fast and play hard dear Nash.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry about Nash, it is so hard to say goodbye! (HUGS)


Thanks Karen.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Nash, you are forever loved. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

My heart goes out to you in the loss of your beautiful Nash. The pictures you selected to share show the zest that our goldens have for living. Take care in this time of grief.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Janis,
I am so sad to read of Nash’s passing. My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family. He is a beautiful boy, who clearly has a heart of gold. I agree, there is too much cancer in dogs, and I hope one day we are able to bring that number down. Thank you for your kind words. Know my thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. Sleep softly sweet Nash, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and you family.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear of Nash's passing.

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh dear I am so sad to read about Nash's passing. Even though I never met Nash I have been keeping tabs on him and now I sit here with tears. My thoughts and prayers are with you Janis and Carl. I do know that Nash is now free of pain and he is running happily with all his new golden friends.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so so sorry to hear of Nash's passing so quick....My heart goes out to you, and your husband, Janice....my tears are flowing for you....may you remember all the wonderful times you had together, and remember he loved you both..He is painfree now, running with all the other goldens at the bridge...they will take care of him, til you meet again....My heart is still aching for my Nitey, but one Day we will both be able to find it in our hearts to love again....Prayers for you and the family....Im so so so sorry....((((HUGS)))))


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I am crying with you.. They are just the closest thing to a piece of heaven on earth. Take care..


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to Janis and Carl.

Most of us on this forum have been through the same pain and shock that you are going through now, so we understand.

Just remember that Nash will always live in your heart, and will always be a part of who you are.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful handsome Nash, run free sweet boy!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! Sending {{Hugs}}


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Nash. Run free sweet boy


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace Nash


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Nash. You sure didn't have him long after he was diagnosed. I'm so very sorry!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry very sorry for the loss of beatiful Nash (love the name). Bless yall!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss so soon after diagnosis. Nash will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet boy!


----------

